# What a surprise in the mail!



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Lindsey and I got some really nice thank you letters from the fifth graders we did the cheese presentation for. It is so nice to get those letters. One of the students did make his Mom some cheese for Mothers day! He said she loved it. We are very happy that the kids really liked the cheese presentation and that they learned something. :biggrin Tammy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Awww that's cute. 
Megan


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

How sweet.
Terry


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats sweet, I'm glad everyone had fun!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

That is so nice 

Christy


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Helping a child to happily learn something new is such a great thing :yes


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AWESOME!! Lindsey should be so proud. For the kids the day of demonstration to say thankyou or act excited is one thing, but when they actually send a letter of thankyou, then you know you got through to them. GOOD GOING Lindsey!!


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

That is fantastic.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

That is so wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you all! She is a very humble young lady, this Lindsey of ours, and she told me " they didn't have to do that" and "just passing on the info". What a great kid. 

These letters are getting lamenated and put with yet one more poster. We thought that it would show great showmanship to include projects that are secondary to Dairy goats and how this information actually benefits the public. The best one was written to Lindsey personally and will be the major focus. The child that wrote it said "I never knew what a curd was, thank you for the information on acid levels". I remember him very well because he grilled Lindsey with many questions. Someday he may be a big time physicist! Tammy


----------

